# what is this help plz



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

i recived a box of odds and ends from a frind a while back in this box there are switches so i am assuming that this is a switch controll box there is a pic of it and here is a little description 
on the center it has a small light the two red butons are lables 2 and the two green are labled 1 the electrical contacts on top are labled 1, 2, 3, 4, 2, 1 if anyone can help me with what this is or what is used for and wiring it would be nice 
thanks a million


----------

